# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  help..nexus 7, how to use external drives

## ParamasivaM

ANY free app that may work....pls share... Its urgent 
Can't open any flash drives or anything!  :Sad:  @josemon , @Deewana , @sillan

----------


## Deewana

Try ES File Explorer or Total File Commander install cheyuka..

----------


## ParamasivaM

Both of them not detecting USB drives....:(

----------


## ParamasivaM

Total file commander work aavunnund after installing USB stick plugin...,,  pakshe 30 day limitation and  :Mad:

----------


## josemon17

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Deewana

> Total file commander work aavunnund after installing USB stick plugin...,,  pakshe 30 day limitation and



actually my whole point was to explain you this.. But busy aayipoi.. Both Nexus 5 and Nexus 7 u should do this.. 

ES bakki phones il detect cheyum.. Moto G also..

----------


## Deewana

30 day alathathu paid aan.. Size kurachalle ullu.. Re-download it again..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 30 day alathathu paid aan.. Size kurachalle ullu.. Re-download it again..


30 days kazhinju re download cheytha mathiyenkol OK,,,,  :Good: 
So far working nicely....thanks DA  :cheers:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Enthadaa,,,,,, Peru ketta foruthil. chodichittu avarkk okke nmi mathrame our solution undaayirunnulu.... Ajmal n fk  :Clap:

----------


## Deewana

> Enthadaa,,,,,, Peru ketta foruthil. chodichittu avarkk okke nmi mathrame our solution undaayirunnulu.... Ajmal n fk


Warranty period kazhinjo? Then root your device..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Warranty period kazhinjo? Then root your device..


Rooting interest illaa..  :Nono:  that too this early..

----------


## Deewana

> Rooting interest illaa..  that too this early..


Warranty period kazhiyumpol.. Btw just enquire whether u wud continue to get updates after rooting.. Root cheythal e paripadi oke default ayi kittum..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Warranty period kazhiyumpol.. Btw just enquire whether u wud continue to get updates after rooting.. Root cheythal e paripadi oke default ayi kittum..


Ee our feature nu vendi mathram root cheyyaan vayya....mattethu 30 days kazhinju un install cheythaal work aavillee... So far doing grt.

----------


## Deewana

> Ee our feature nu vendi mathram root cheyyaan vayya....mattethu 30 days kazhinju un install cheythaal work aavillee... So far doing grt.


ee oru feature mathramalla.. U can do whatever u want.. ES Explorer is superb.. Aa features ellam TFC il kittula.. Athinte limitations pidikittum...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ee oru feature mathramalla.. U can do whatever u want.. ES Explorer is superb.. Aa features ellam TFC il kittula.. Athinte limitations pidikittum...


Warranty okke ullathalle.. udane root cheyyunnilla.. ippo ullathu 30 days kazhinjaal work aaville after reinstallation?.. athu mathi..

----------


## Deewana

> Warranty okke ullathalle.. udane root cheyyunnilla.. ippo ullathu 30 days kazhinjaal work aaville after reinstallation?.. athu mathi..


yeah..... :Smile:

----------

